# Nature challenge



## Exarmy (Sep 28, 2008)

I went out into a large field today, more to get some exercise than anything else. Heres what I challenge you to

Roll you a fat blunt
Find you a nice secluded area blaze up. (be safe, make sure you cant see anyone for at least 1/4 mile.)
WIth your trust camera take picks of you local wildlife 
come back and post it up.

This is one of the best stoner experiences Ive ever had.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

hey Exarmy...thanks man...Ill do that...just for the excersize...dont have ground hogs near...and that spotted owl is in Danger..Thanks sounds like your haveing a great day


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2008)

Bwaaa-haaa 4U'.. ...TWO strikes!.. . 
  it is a "Prarie dog, not a ground hog.. AND a it's a Burrowig Owl.. 




WHAT'D I win??


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Sep 28, 2008)

Man That sounds awesome! I wish i could do something like that but i live in a city and the most wildlife i have are pigeons lol


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 28, 2008)

I live in a "city" 200,000+. I found the owl and prarie dog at a park near by. I live right on the outskirts of town. If you live in a city take a 30 min drive out of town. Youll be amazed at what you will see. And if all you got is pigeons, so what take a few close ups. 

Hick you have to post some wildlife pics to win.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Bwaaa-haaa 4U'.. ...TWO strikes!.. .
> it is a "Prarie dog, not a ground hog.. AND a it's a Burrowig Owl..
> 
> 
> ...


 

:rofl: ...abasolutly nothing.... ....thanks my friend...was not good in school...to busy smokeing pot under bleachers..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmmm as far as I know, according to the local paper, burrowing owls are in 2 places in the US and I live in one of them.  We see them all the time.  They're so cute, aren't they?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

My favorite hobby is to blaze out, walk plowed fields and creek beds looking for Indian artifacts.It's a great excuse to get out to the country and I end up with some pretty cool artifacts.Very slow paced activity for the perpetual stoned like myself
I have a nice array of nature pics I'll post one of these days.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 28, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 81144
> View attachment 81145


 
not sure of 1st pic, i'd guess some sort of sea elephant? dunno.
2nd pic is deffinately a Pileated Woodpecker.
cool pics. oh, and that owl is endangered in canada.


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: ...abasolutly nothing.... ....thanks my friend...was not good in school...to busy smokeing pot under bleachers..



.. I'm not sure that it is something that I picked up in "school", ... I was just _bustin' yer hump_ anyway   ..my buddy Seymour  used to hang out under the bleachers.. :rofl:



			
				Art said:
			
		

> Hmmmm as far as I know, according to the local paper, burrowing owls are in 2 places in the US and I live in one of them. We see them all the time. They're so cute, aren't they?


  hmmmmm.. I have no idea how truely rare they are, but I know where there are  a couple of prarie dog towns in the SE part of the state, that are well populated with them... they are pretty cool birds, but so is any owl.. IMO


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 29, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 81144
> View attachment 81145


dugong and tit pecker


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 30, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: ...abasolutly nothing.... ....thanks my friend...was not good in school...to busy smokeing pot under bleachers..


 



Texas?


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 30, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 81144
> View attachment 81145


 


Manatee's are so cool, Ive always wanted to see one in the wild!


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2008)

I just don't have any 'exoics' pictures.. , only plain o' critters..


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

nice one exarmy, doing that is one of my all time favourite things. Won't be going out today though as its raining  but a while back I did take out the camcorder and film bats at dusk while havin a smoke 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet Thorn.

I saw a breath takeing picture this morning, Im hopeing to try to remember to take my camera in the morning.

Its a picture of a farm right at sunrise/dusk I hope its as pretty tomorrow as it was today.


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I got there this morning and it was just as breath takeing as previous. Pulled out the camera for yall, and the dang battery was dead. Well im sure it will be there tommorow, sorry for the delay. I promise its worth it.


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 2, 2008)

as promised sunrise where im from my favorite is sunrise 2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

yes it was worth it my friend..what is it about sunrises that are better then sunsets?....IMO...its the start of something NEW..take care and be safe..and thanks for the show


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2008)

> what is it about sunrises that are better then sunsets


a darn site fewer ppl "see" a sunrise...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

I see more sunrises..on account thats when no ones on the water..lol..and sunsets...well...no one to share them with at the moment..maybe some more nature walks  are needed   you think?

cry me a River..I need to fish..


----------



## Thorn (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome shots there bro!


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, Ill take credit on the good picture, but its all the camera. Everytime I take pictures im like that looks alright i guess when it first takes on the little screen. But what I always forget is its a 8.1 Mp camera, that takes 1080i quality. So when I get home I look at them on the puter and im like WOW......the cameras BA for the money I paid $300 for it. Its a Sony DSC-H3. And the macro settings are INSAINE!


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2008)

an old DSC H1 here, 6.0 MP.. I love it!!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 2, 2008)

hiya guys and gals 

now this is nature at work,,,when i went outside onto my pouch this morning and this is what i seen


----------



## lisa (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish to post some of my collection though they are not wild, can I?


----------



## lisa (Oct 3, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hiya guys and gals
> 
> now this is nature at work,,,when i went outside onto my pouch this morning and this is what i seen



Wow! it was really wonderful.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2008)

the title says "nature" challenge lisa.. not "wild" 
post em up I say. We kinda have a picture 'fetish' here


----------



## Thorn (Oct 3, 2008)

lol you got that right! Sounds like an ace camera exarmy. I really need to invest in one soon. Great pics ann!


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2008)

..FINALLY.. the answer to an old question."Does a bear crap in the woods?"


----------



## Exarmy (Oct 3, 2008)

Lisa post em!

Ann thats a pretty butterfly good job!

Hick ahhhhhhahahahaha bear crap in the woods!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 3, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> Manatee's are so cool, Ive always wanted to see one in the wild!



They spend the whole summer here in the canal.  The baby manatee was born in the canal last June, we watched it.  They enjoy fresh water, a nice relief from the seawater, and when we flush the outboard motor, they come up and get a drink and take a shower.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Look at these drunk pumpkins I found.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats awesome mom thanks for that really made me giggle


----------



## Dexter (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool Thread  Wonderful pictures everyone
_Pic1_: Eats, roots, shoots and then leaves
_Pic2_: Bi-Fold


----------



## lisa (Oct 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> the title says "nature" challenge lisa.. not "wild"
> post em up I say. We kinda have a picture 'fetish' here



Sure I'm going to post it very soon.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 5, 2008)

_Pic 1:_ Housemate, Big 'ol Boy been in the wars lately..doing better today _(Trichosurus vulpecula)_
_Pic 2: _Jellyfish
_Pic 3: _Only mainland Sea Lion colony _(Neophoca cinerea)_.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's a weird little critter from florida.  I don't know what it is.  Actually it is a they - I think they're mating.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello all. I been meaning to post these for ages. I went out and sat and had a spliff on a fallen tree and had the camera ready to snap any wildlife. The first picture is the best I got lmao! So decided to just take some nice pictures of my surrounding. Hope you enjoy


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Pretty vines, Thorn! Look's like you had a good time!*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks man. just to make up for my shoddy squirrel picture I thought I'd add these. My boyfriend took these. We were sat on a funky half fallen tree (awesome for climbing) smoking a spliff when this little fella came up onto the tree staring at us! He's a right fatty! You sure can tell the difference in tameness between these guys in the country near me and this one in the town!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*The BF takes a little more skilled shot's that you, eh?

have him take the garden pics!*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 24, 2008)

lol i wanted to take them but he was nearest the little fella hehe Gotta get me a camera!


----------

